# GoPro videos from my bike ride



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

I attached my GoPro to my bike helmet for my bike ride on Saturday.  It's a very hilly ride, but the uphill video doesn't show just how steep it is (20% gradient).

This one is on the way back going downhill: this is a single track road, not a bike trail. *Mute the sound* as all you'll get is the sound of wind.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice ride there! What's interesting is that the video is not jerky at all, so is a good endorsement for a Go Pro or your bike. The second vid in particular looks like you're riding in a postcard, what a view.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, Annie, I appreciate getting to see the countryside.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Nice ride there! What's interesting is that the video is not jerky at all, so is a good endorsement for a Go Pro or your bike. The second vid in particular looks like you're riding in a postcard, what a view.



It's a lovely ride!  Attaching the GoPro to the top of my helmet makes it the most stable filming, and when I upload to YouTube it tells me the video is a bit shaky and will fix it.  Probably also helps that the bike is an e-bike (electric, pedal-assisted) and a smooth ride.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Thanks, Annie, I appreciate getting to see the countryside.



Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2016)

You take some really nice rides there Ameriscot, beautiful country! :cool2:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, SB!  Agree it's a gorgeous country.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2016)

What lovely scenery! That would make the perfect relaxation video, thank you for sharing


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> What lovely scenery! That would make the perfect relaxation video, thank you for sharing



You're welcome!  I love to ride on these kinds of roads.  The entire ride was along the road I live on.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 3, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Hoot.


----------

